# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Россиянам не придется скучать без интересного кино

## Irina

*Российские кинопрокатчики выпустили к новогодним каникулам восемь новых картин. Среди них есть и мультфильмы, и сказки, и подарок и для любителей французского кинематографа.*

*Сегодня в широкий прокат выходят «Три богатыря и Шамаханская царица» от студии «Мельница» и канала «СТВ».* Новая история про трех русских богатырей — Илью Муромца, Алешу Поповича и Добрыню Никитича. На этот раз им придется сражаться не с обычными врагами земли русской, а с женскими чарами, сообщает Bfm.

Шамаханская царица, мечтая вернуть себе былую молодость, должна достать слезы тысячи красавиц для того, чтобы оросить ими Дерево молодости. Чтобы найти такое количество слез, она решает очаровать Киевского князя. По ее мнению, именно это станет причиной слез многих русских девушек.

Задача легендарной троицы — доставить восточное сокровище в Киев. Она усложняется тем, что богатыри вдруг решают выяснить, кто же из них первый на Руси. В мультфильме, который создатели иронично называют героическим блокбастером, встречаются уже знакомые зрителям конь Юлий, Змей Горыныч, Бабка, Тихон и другие персонажи.

*В один день с российской премьерой в кино стартует и мультфильм от Warner Bros. «Медведь Йоги».* Он идет в формате 3D. Создатели пытались в шутливой форме обыграть экологическую тематику — медведь Йоги и его друг Бобо пытаются предотвратить уничтожение Джеллистоунского парка. В битву со злом звери вступают, объединившись с рейнджером Смитом.
*
1 января в России стартует в прокате главная премьера нового года — «Щелкунчик и Крысиный король 3D» Андрея Кончаловского.* Саундтреком к фильму стала классическая музыка из балета Чайковского. Идею создания картины Кончаловский вынашивал более 40 лет и приступил к съемкам в 2007 году. В картине заняты в основном иностранные актеры. Мэри играет Эль Фаннинг, известная зрителю по «Загадочной истории Бенджамина Баттона», крысиного короля — Джон Туртурро (Большой Лебовски).

Россию в актерском составе представляет Юлия Высоцкая (играет маму и фею). Крысиного короля и Крысиную королеву в российской версии озвучили Филипп Киркоров и Алла Пугачева.

Бюджет фильма — $90 млн. В США картина стартовала в прокате конце ноября. В первый же уик-энд картина собрала всего $65,9 тысяч.

*5 января в России выходит в широкий прокат триллер «Турист» с Анджелиной Джоли и Джонни Деппом в главных ролях.* Картина является римейком французского детективного триллера «Неуловимый» 2005 года с Софи Марсо в главной роли. В фильме Джоли играет Элис, любовницу гениального финансового мошенника Пирса, за которым безуспешно охотятся спецслужбы. О Пирсе известно только, что он изменил внешность до неузнаваемости при помощи пластических хирургов. Чтобы отвести след от любимого, Элис должна по дороге в Венецию, куда она направляется для встречи с Пирсом, познакомиться с мужчиной, который на него похож. Этим мужчиной становится Фрэнк (Джонни Депп).

*6 января на российские экраны выходят «Время ведьм» с Николасом Кейджем и «Путешествия Гулливера» с Джеком Блэком.*

*Выход фильма «Время ведьм»* в широкий прокат откладывался дважды — он должен был появиться на экранах сначала в марте 2010 года, а затем в ноябре. «Время ведьм» — история о мрачной Европе XIV века, охваченной чумой. Виновницей эпидемии признают молодую девушку — ее подозревают в колдовстве. Семеро рыцарей должны доставить ее в железной клетке в далекое аббатство, где ее чары должны быть разрушены. Жанр картины определяется как триллер, фэнтези, драма и приключения. Николас Кейдж в фильме играет рыцаря-легенду. Режиссер картины — Доминик Сена. С Кейджем он уже работал в месте над картиной «Угнать за 60 секунд». Фильм красивый и зрелищный, но мрачный, а потому вряд ли подойдет для просмотра с маленькими детьми.
*
«Путешествия Гулливера»* — современное прочтение известного романа Джонатана Свифта. Писатель Лемюэль Гулливер — наш современник. Он отправляется на поиски Бермудского треугольника для того, чтобы потом написать статью, которая «посрывает всем башни». В итоге он находит треугольник и попадает в волшебную страну Лилипутию. Фильм в российских кинотеатрах идет в формате 3D

----------


## kalita

Что-то заскучали из-за отсутствия нормального кино.

----------


## Gur

> Что-то заскучали из-за отсутствия нормального кино.


И не говори!) Скучаем

----------

